# Ice Auger



## danielboone (Dec 4, 2005)

Every year before I store my Ice Auger during the summer I add Sta-Bil to the gas and run the engine until it runs out of gas, this year it won't run unless I put a little gas in the carb as soon as the gas runs out it stops running. Have any ideas? Auger has a 2 - Cycle Techumseh engine I took the Carburator off looks clean but there was no fuel in the float, I don't think any fuel is getting to the carburator.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely the carb needs to be tore down and cleaned.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ditto in the carb cleaning, if you use a stabilizer, its no need to run em out of gas. also would like to add, some 2 cycle oils come with stabilizer already in them.


----------



## Blueridgestreak (Oct 18, 2005)

*Also*

Also check for deteriorated fuel line from tank to carb. Most fuel lines will only last about 5 years.


----------

